# New G6 DS and M3 DS Real Information



## shaunj66 (Feb 3, 2007)

*New G6 DS and M3 DS Real Information*

Plus pics!











The GBAlpha team have spilled a few beans on the G6 DS and M3 DS Real. Here we have an image of what the two carts will look like, along with some new information.

The G6 DS and M3 Real will boast true 100% ROM compatibility and the ability to mimic an authentic NDS game cart 1:1. G6 DS will boast impressive USB 2.0 speeds with 16Gbit models first available, but higher capacity cards will follow. The M3 DS Real will support external flash cards.

No more information (including pricing and retail dates) is yet available. The team are keeping tight lipped to prevent others copying their technology. Expect more details closer to the two products release dates.


----------



## faceless (Feb 3, 2007)

wow, that was some info...

wait, what?

well, i guess the pics are better than nothing!

edit; i wonder if they'll pass "the test" of that test rom...


----------



## _Mazza_ (Feb 3, 2007)

So looks like Download Play will be a big feature, brilliant!


----------



## OSW (Feb 3, 2007)

If these claims prove to be true, these could be fantastic carts. The only things that needs to be made sure of it gets homebrew support (likely DLDI) and support of passme function. Both of which i find highly likely to be included.

I am greatly interested in these carts, especially the g6 due to my wading opinion of the use of microsd cards. (they are becoming somewhat inconvenient)



QUOTE(_Mazza_ @ Feb 3 2007 said:


> So looks like Download Play will be a big feature, brilliant!



Don't assume that yet, although that would be brilliant.


----------



## Houou (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm happy that they indeed aren't releasing the actual specs yet, as the 'competitors' do indeed have no shame copying from eachother.

Also, once I'll have some more money I'll probably buy a G6 Real and a DS Lite.


----------



## 4saken (Feb 3, 2007)

So I guess G6DS Real will be released first? That makes it kind of pointless to release a Simply version wouldn't it?

"The M3 DS Real will support external flash cards."

Could someone reiterate this please? Are they just talking about a nopass feature?


----------



## xabier (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Feb 3 2007 said:


> So I guess G6DS Real will be released first? That makes it kind of pointless to release a Simply version wouldn't it?
> 
> "The M3 DS Real will support external flash cards."
> 
> Could someone reiterate this please? Are they just talking about a nopass feature?



maybe using external flashcarts as ram/rumble packs or they call "external flashcarts" to microsd cards


----------



## adgloride (Feb 3, 2007)

These seem very interesting.  I just hope they're not asking for too much money for them.  I wonder how long its going to be before we get an R4 real


----------



## 4saken (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Feb 3 2007 said:


> These seem very interesting.Â I just hope they're not asking for too much money for them.Â I wonder how long its going to be before we get an R4 real



I'm not quite sure that R4 and M3 are still tied like with the R4 and M3 Simply. However in a conversation I had with an R4 Team rep, they indicated they were working on a new product. So who knows


----------



## DEF- (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Feb 3 2007 said:


> So I guess G6DS Real will be released first? That makes it kind of pointless to release a Simply version wouldn't it?
> 
> "The M3 DS Real will support external flash cards."
> 
> Could someone reiterate this please? Are they just talking about a nopass feature?




I guess the "external flash cards" part just means a MicroSD-card.


----------



## Monkey01 (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE(_Mazza_ @ Feb 3 2007 said:


> So looks like Download Play will be a big feature, brilliant!


Euhrm, I don't think they noticed anything about download play at all?


----------



## iggypopshot (Feb 3, 2007)

guys sorry to break the chain but i am a noob on this site, is there a beta system download for the M3 simply? I cant find it anywhere, some guy I know  said that it lets you reset to the ROM screen by pressing all buttons and you can alter brightness with shoulder buttons......any you guys tell me wher I can get it?

Sorry for the link breaker, thanks


----------



## Monkey01 (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE(iggypopshot @ Feb 3 2007 said:


> guys sorry to break the chain but i am a noob on this site, is there a beta system download for the M3 simply? I cant find it anywhere, some guy I knowÂ said that it lets you reset to the ROM screen by pressing all buttons and you can alter brightness with shoulder buttons......any you guys tell me wher I can get it?
> 
> Sorry for the link breaker, thanks


It's already final, check out this news...


----------



## Hypnotoad (Feb 3, 2007)

Go G6 Team go!


----------



## iggypopshot (Feb 3, 2007)

Monkey01, I appreciate that. Thanks very much, no more power "on" power "off" shenanigans...
All the best 
WoOt!
Iggy


----------



## zneon (Feb 3, 2007)

Forgive my ignorance here, but what's the difference going to be between the M3 Simply and the M3 Real, for instance?


----------



## Arkansaw (Feb 3, 2007)

okay...now I'm gonna hold my horses, current state of ez-flash isn't very much to my liking and the competition is stiff


----------



## OSW (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE(deff @ Feb 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(4saken @ Feb 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > So I guess G6DS Real will be released first? That makes it kind of pointless to release a Simply version wouldn't it?
> ...



I'm sure it is:

1. External Flash Card
2. External Flash Memory Card
3. Transflash Memory Card
4. Micro-SD Memory Card


----------



## xalphax (Feb 3, 2007)

sounds awesome!!


----------



## Monkey01 (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE(zneon @ Feb 3 2007 said:


> Forgive my ignorance here, but what's the difference going to be between the M3 Simply and the M3 Real, for instance?


The M3 Simply was made by R4 (and restickered by M3), while the M3 Real will be from the M3 team.
For now the only known differences are that M3 Real will support a some sort of Mimic function, which will most probably boot a game without even showing the M3 menu or something.
Also I believe they promised something with GBA compatibility, most probably in combination with a Slot2 cart, not much details from this though.
Also the interface will probably be somewhat different and it will probably cost more money...


----------



## OSW (Feb 3, 2007)

Oh and these better not be rediculously priced.


----------



## imgod22222 (Feb 3, 2007)

SON OF A ______! And i JUST bought an R4! -.-


well... maybe ill get one, but probably not.


----------



## quartercast (Feb 3, 2007)

I wonder how the G6-USB interface will be implemented... I hope it's via a USB card reader and not the excruciatingly slow NDSGBA FireLine slot-2 cart.


----------



## spokenrope (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Feb 3 2007 said:


> SON OF A ______! And i JUST bought an R4! -.-
> 
> 
> well... maybe ill get one, but probably not.
> ...



Could somebody please explain to me why these carts, just like the DS-X have their memory measured in bits?  Nobody fucking uses bits.  It's not hard to convert, but all this does is result in confusion when newbies start to become interested in the product.


----------



## Mars (Feb 3, 2007)

Hmm ... I may want to hold off on buying an R4


----------



## TM_Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2007)

Wow!
16Gbit...
So it's 2GB of space?


----------



## Monkey01 (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE(spokenrope @ Feb 3 2007 said:


> Could somebody please explain to me why these carts, just like the DS-X have their memory measured in bits?Â Nobody fucking uses bits.Â It's not hard to convert, but all this does is result in confusion when newbies start to become interested in the product.


If it would say 2GB, people would think, hmmpf then I take DS-X, that one has 4gb. So if other companies decide to put their stuff in bits, I think the rest is forced to do so as well, to make the product not look 8 times smaller.
Also that nobody uses bits is quite untrue, check out the rom sizes at the Nintendo DS Release Information: "ROM Size   	 512Mbit" it's in Mbits too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I agree it's sort of confusing for newcomers in the flashcart stuff though...


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE(spokenrope @ Feb 3 2007 said:


> Could somebody please explain to me why these carts, just like the DS-X have their memory measured in bits?Â Nobody fucking uses bits.


It's just a standard, official GBA and DS carts are measured in bits because they're so small that if they were measured on a byte scale the measurement would be inprecise. It's like saying why measure furniture sizes in mm when cm or even metres would be better in most cases, it's true, but not standard.

I will agree that the information can be misleading and cart manufacturers probably should quote the sizes in both Gb and GB for clarity's sake.


----------



## TheSpade (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Monkey01 @ Feb 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(zneon @ Feb 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Forgive my ignorance here, but what's the difference going to be between the M3 Simply and the M3 Real, for instance?
> ...


Where the heck did you hear this?  It is the other way around last time I checked.


----------



## Monkey01 (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE(TheSpade @ Feb 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Monkey01 @ Feb 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(zneon @ Feb 3 2007 said:
> ...


So you think that R4 restickered the M3Simply and because of that sticker they always get their updates one day sooner? That doesn't make a whole lot of sense.
There's a discussion about it here...


----------



## aslacker55 (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Monkey01 @ Feb 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(TheSpade @ Feb 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Monkey01 @ Feb 3 2007 said:
> ...



I see no point that people have to insist that R4 is not a part of Gbalpha. I think that they made  the name R4 to trick all the supercard fanboys to buy their product, since that a lot of the supercard fanboys would never buy an M3.


----------



## GBA_Temper (Feb 3, 2007)

WOW very nice now I can save my money for a DS Lite and G6DS rEaL


----------



## xabier (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE(aslacker55 @ Feb 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Monkey01 @ Feb 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(TheSpade @ Feb 3 2007 said:
> ...



I was "a supercard fanboy" I liked how the sd version worked in my phat ds, then I bought a lite with m3 lite, menu isn't bad but supercard is way quicker to do things, the homebrew support is better, no I regret getting a m3 lite, maybe I am able to swap with a friend for his supercard lite.


----------



## iamwhoiam (Feb 3, 2007)

1:1 copy of original ROM eh? we'll see =]
*sceptical*


----------



## SynGamer (Feb 3, 2007)

I've lost all respect for M3 since they released their slot-1 solution.  The fact that its an exact copy of the R4 and then when the R4 releases a firmware update, M3 releases the exact same thing a few days later...


----------



## Mewgia (Feb 3, 2007)

OOooohh....Shiny...

I hope that the "ability to mimic an authentic NDS game cart 1:1" means that Single and Multicart play to unflashed DSs will work perfectly. 
Also, saying that there is "True" 100% support for NDS games makes me wonder if they are doing something about games like POR that crash all the time on other flash carts (At least when they aren't using top-notch memory cards)...Who knows?

I find it strange that the G6 DS picture says "G6 DS Real". Does that mean that a "G6 DS Simply" will come out sometime?


----------



## cenotaph (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> For now the only known differences are that M3 Real will support a some sort of Mimic function, which will most probably boot a game without even showing the M3 menu or something.



Actually, I would think this means it'll have some non-volatile onboard memory from which it'll run your roms in order to not have to redirect I/O, thereby achieving 100% (almost) future-safe compatibility.

If this is true, I'll be sure to get this.


----------



## spokenrope (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Feb 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(spokenrope @ Feb 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Could somebody please explain to me why these carts, just like the DS-X have their memory measured in bits?Â Nobody fucking uses bits.
> ...



Hmm.  I guess that kinda makes sense.  Thanks guys.


----------



## outphase (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE(spokenrope @ Feb 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Psyfira @ Feb 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(spokenrope @ Feb 3 2007 said:
> ...



FWIW, Nintendo uses bits.


----------



## aphexpusher (Feb 3, 2007)

pretty sweet lookin. how much you want to bet we are going to see another r4 cart out soon with the same exact build and very similare software? =P

R4 real anyone?


----------



## Monkey01 (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE(aslacker55 @ Feb 3 2007 said:


> I see no point that people have to insist that R4 is not a part of Gbalpha. I think that they madeÂ the name R4 to trick all the supercard fanboys to buy their product, since that a lot of the supercard fanboys would never buy an M3.
> 
> Even if that is true, it doesn't make my statement that the M3Simply is a restickered version of the R4 false.
> But I don't think it's true, SuperCard One came out at around the same time as M3Simply, so why would a "SuperCard Fanboy" then choose R4 instead of SuperCard One? And I think "SuperCard Fanboys" didn't want M3 because it costs much more, while not adding much, when M3 solves this price problem, then I don't think people would think: "Hmm, I'd rather buy it from an unknown company, cause m3's previous products were expensive.".
> ...


You're gonna loose money on that bet.


----------



## Gestahl (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Feb 3 2007 said:


> Also, saying that there is "True" 100% support for NDS games makes me wonder if they are doing something about games like POR that crash all the time on other flash carts...Who knows?


Just for the sake of truth - I have yet to see a single POR crash on my M3Lite with a Japanese Kingston 1GB and I'm already 10 hours into the game.


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 3, 2007)

1:1, Mimic a real nds cart

So this means i can use my Action Replay DS with it ?






W'll see, if this is true then it's what i asked for so looooong! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To be able to let it act like it is the real original game


----------



## jibaro (Feb 3, 2007)

If it can play Castlevania POR with any Mini SD Card without having to buy any Japanese special Card I'm sold


----------



## Monkey01 (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE(jibaro @ Feb 3 2007 said:


> If it can play Castlevania POR with any Mini SD Card without having to buy any Japanese special Card I'm sold


It will not... the M3 DS Real supports Micro SD carts, not Mini SD. And what's the problem with buying a Japanese special cart? It's not like you really need to go to Japan for it or something? I got mine just somewhere in Holland...
Also if Castlevania is so important for you... buy the game itself?

Ow and G6 DS Real has inbuilt memory, so it will not require Japanese MicroSD's either...


----------



## rest0re (Feb 3, 2007)

iam waiting for r4 SURREAL


----------



## Mewgia (Feb 3, 2007)

R4 Surreal- So good it can't be real! *teh lamezorz*
Portable toaster built-in!*

*only works with "special" bread for "special" people, lawls...


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 3, 2007)

So what's the difference between the M3 Simply and the M3 Real?


----------



## Mystic-Homer (Feb 3, 2007)

100% rom support for all brands/types of microSD's and 100% download play support, I'd think.

And I'd hope for GBA support too, if it's possible to have some on-board memory while not making the product too expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FF VI Advance, anyone?


----------



## pelago (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Feb 3 2007 said:


> It's just a standard, official GBA and DS carts are measured in bits because they're so small that if they were measured on a byte scale the measurement would be inprecise. It's like saying why measure furniture sizes in mm when cm or even metres would be better in most cases, it's true, but not standard.


That's not the reason. Everything is released in a multiple of 8 bits, so saying the size in bytes would be just as accurate.

It's just traditional that cartridge-based gaming systems have had their cartridge sizes measured in bits not bytes. I don't believe there's any particular reason for it. I agree though that it is particularly confusing and I wish GBA/DS release lists and the flashcart makers would switch to bytes.


----------



## ShortFuse (Feb 3, 2007)

I laugh at the "The team are keeping tight lipped to prevent others copying their technology." since G6 DS is OBVIOUSLY copying DS-X technology (internal save chip, internal memory, usb 2.0 connection). Not saying that G6 is wrong to do so because DS-X had months to release a bigger version. I'm just saying it's pretty hypocritical to make that claim.


----------



## Vidikron (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Feb 3 2007 said:


> It's just a standard, official GBA and DS carts are measured in bits because they're so small that if they were measured on a byte scale the measurement would be inprecise. It's like saying why measure furniture sizes in mm when cm or even metres would be better in most cases, it's true, but not standard.
> 
> I will agree that the information can be misleading and cart manufacturers probably should quote the sizes in both Gb and GB for clarity's sake.



Inprecise?  That's doesn't even really make sense.  Bits convert to bytes perfectly.   It's all marketing... that why this started.  Back when cart sizes were small it sounded more impressive to say the sizes in bits rather than bytes or kilobytes.  But today when you are talking about carts that can be measured in MB or GB, I think it's time to move on to more commonly used measurements.  Nobody talks about bits when talking about storage for computers or electronic gadgets (MP3 players, etc...)... everything is measured in megabytes and gigabytes and it's time these flash carts did the same.


----------



## 4saken (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE(ShortFuse @ Feb 4 2007 said:


> I laugh at the "The team are keeping tight lipped to prevent others copying their technology." since G6 DS is OBVIOUSLY copying DS-X technology (internal save chip, internal memory, usb 2.0 connection). Not saying that G6 is wrong to do so because DS-X had months to release a bigger version. I'm just saying it's pretty hypocritical to make that claim.



Well the DS-X and the G6 connect in different ways. The DS-X has a usbport, while the G6 plugs into a USB adapter


----------



## ViRGE (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE(faceless @ Feb 3 2007 said:


> wow, that was some info...
> 
> wait, what?
> 
> ...


It's always _possible_ but I'd consider it highly unlikely for the M3. According to the author's notes(which I have no reason to doubt) the slot-1 protocol specifies a maximum random seek time that is much faster than anything NAND flash can do, only NOR flash, hard-printed ROMs and RAM can do it. If the M3 Real really is capable of running 1:1 without replacing any instructions to work around the slot-1 protocol, then the card is going to feature some sort of cache. Either it's going to be a small RAM cache to try to intelligently pre-fetch data, or a large RAM chip to hold the whole game. Otherwise if it's still a traditional controller + reader + NAND flash setup, then there doesn't seem to be any possible way for them to claim 100% compatibility.

The G6 will just be a M3 with the reader replaced with hard NAND flash chips. NOR isn't big enough(1Gbit max chip size), so there's just no other possibility.


----------



## OSW (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE(quartercast @ Feb 4 2007 said:


> I wonder how the G6-USB interface will be implemented... I hope it's via a USB card reader and not the excruciatingly slow NDSGBA FireLine slot-2 cart.
> 
> 
> Similar to the G6 (slot2) there is a usb reader/writer which you plug your g6 into.
> ...



actually the slot 2 g6 came out before the DS-X and that had onboard memory. internal save chip, usb 2.0 connection have been on plenty of carts in the past so rather G6 has just adapted their ideas for their slot 2 card. internal memory etc. Besides in the end DS-X is hardly similar in features.


----------



## kirra (Feb 4, 2007)

M3 Team has been around for a while.. I guess they're pretty reliable. I just got an R4 but I'm looking to get a Slot-1+Slot-2 set for my other DS. M3 Real + M3 Lite (Perfect) probably. 

Anyone know if they are working on releasing any new Slot-2s? Or is that done and over with? If they're gonna make another slot-2 I'll wait but if not I guess I could jump for the M3 Lite now!


----------



## cenotaph (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE(cenotaph @ Feb 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I would think this means it'll have some non-volatile onboard memory from which it'll run your roms in order to not have to redirect I/O, thereby achieving 100% (almost) future-safe compatibility.
> ...



Some consider the 'patching on the fly to redirect I/O'-method employed by current cards an insecurity regarding future compatibility as it will leave you depending on software updates which might never see the light of the day in case the publisher loses interest along the way.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 4, 2007)

what is the NDS card 1:1???


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, hope the price stays low...


----------



## 4saken (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Feb 4 2007 said:


> what is the NDS card 1:1???



Means it's meant to operate exactly like a real NDS card (or size is the same [same ratio])


----------



## phoood (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Feb 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Feb 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > what is the NDS card 1:1???
> ...


I also think that's what the M3 team is trying to convey.
If so, download play (RSA authentication) and communicating with slot 2 (pokemon and action replay) should work.

If not, damn.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 4, 2007)

that would rock!!


----------



## skullstatue (Feb 4, 2007)

This isn't good, I didn't buy my original G6 "that" long ago and now it seems I may have to upgrade.


----------



## czw (Feb 4, 2007)

This one is I posted in M3 Chinese Forum.
http://www.gbalpha.com/gbamedia/bbs/dispbb...ID=11819&page=1

But no one response.

Here is the translation.
========================================
1. I heard that the different between M3 Real and M3 Simply(R4) does suppert  CleanRom,PDA,Media Player.
PS. 
i. M3 Simply(R4) is patch on the fly.
ii. I think the PDA is useless for foreign user,DS Organize is better.

2. I heard that M3 Real can NDS/GBA linkage with M3 Perfect.
Does M3 Simply(R4) will support ??

3.M3 real will have an RAM pack (optional) for play GBA and Opera.
Does M3 Simply(R4) will support ??
PS. the RAM pack information is from here.
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=43010
===================================

By the way,the yyjoy have meant that M3 Real will not too expensive.
http://space.yyjoy.com/html/2/2.html


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE(skullstatue @ Feb 3 2007 said:


> This isn't good, I didn't buy my original G6 "that" long ago and now it seems I may have to upgrade.



eeekk!!! me 2! got mine in Janurary...


----------



## 4saken (Feb 4, 2007)

Sell your old flashcards to unsuspecting friends.


----------



## 111111111 (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm glad you aren't a friend of mine.


You've no need to upgrade unless your old cart dies anyway..


----------



## 4saken (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE(111111111 @ Feb 4 2007 said:


> I'm glad you aren't a friend of mine.
> 
> 
> You've no need to upgrade unless your old cart dies anyway..



I never said I've done it before


----------



## pelago (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE(ViRGE @ Feb 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(faceless @ Feb 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > wow, that was some info...
> ...


What test rom are you talking about, and what are these author's notes you mention? Link?


----------



## Monkey01 (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE(pelago @ Feb 4 2007 said:


> What test rom are you talking about, and what are these author's notes you mention? Link?


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=427...ndpost&p=544547


----------



## OSW (Feb 4, 2007)

^ Yeah thats why i'm not assuming anything until we get some solid information on these carts.


----------



## Dead Ghost (Feb 4, 2007)

Hope they will support reset to menu option in G6 DS. This is the only thing i want for G6 DS.


----------



## Valent-ex (Feb 4, 2007)

I've founded photos of device which will be used to upload ROMs on G6 DS:


----------



## jami2o (Feb 4, 2007)

What mean "16Gbit models" ???


----------



## Nocturno (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Feb 3 2007 said:


> The G6 DS and M3 Real will boast true 100% ROM compatibility and the ability to mimic an authentic NDS game cart 1:1.


that´s nice, does it mean that we´ll be able to use action replay?  I hope so..


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 4, 2007)

man this sucks, i brought a R4 last week and a new one comes out, well this time i won't be buying another one for a LOOOng time, I'm happy with the R4 I've spent too much on flash carts already, you wait another dam card will replace this one no doubt ¬_¬ save you cash!


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 4, 2007)

I wonder what will come after M3 real... M3 Unreal? Heh.

They will probably make a slot-1 rumble pak.


----------



## 754boy (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Feb 4 2007 said:


> man this sucks, i brought a R4 last week and a new one comes out, well this time i won't be buying another one for a LOOOng time, I'm happy with the R4 I've spent too much on flash carts already, you wait another dam card will replace this one no doubt ¬_¬ save you cash!



TRUE STATEMENT!!!!


----------



## fli_guy84 (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice, I'll hang on to my current flashcart for the time being


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 4, 2007)

Hmmm, I just just about to buy an M3 Simply. Does anyone know about how long it might be before the M3 Real is released? If it might be within a month or so I might just wait and check it out, but otherwise I think I would go ahead and get an M3 Simply.


----------



## OSW (Feb 5, 2007)

i wouldn't be surprised if they started selling within a month or so. i really hope they do anyway.



QUOTE(jami2o @ Feb 5 2007 said:


> What mean "16Gbit models" ???



The G6 has Internal Memory rather than an SD slot.
16 Gigabits is the same as 2 Gigabytes.


----------



## Nimai (Feb 5, 2007)

What about gba games? Will they load only with a slot 2 card?


----------



## 4saken (Feb 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Nimai @ Feb 5 2007 said:


> What about gba games? Will they load only with a slot 2 card?



It's not known. However most people think that the G6DS/M3 Real will have some form of Gba support - either with the slot1 card itself, or in conjunction with some form of included slot2 add-on.


----------



## beatngu (Feb 5, 2007)

QUOTE(SynGamer @ Feb 3 2007 said:


> I've lost all respect for M3 since they released their slot-1 solution.Â The fact that its an exact copy of the R4 and then when the R4 releases a firmware update, M3 releases the exact same thing a few days later...



why ?  it's simple, really .  m3 wanted to appear "in the game" for the new slot-1 race, so they purchased some cards from R4, rebranded them, and let r4 have a piece of their name brand until they could do their thing .

don't hate, just do your research .  before i bought my simply, i read that they would be releasing a "real" version later with improved functionality .  i decided that i'd take the hit because i wanted to play backups quickly .  i don't hold any resentment towards M3, they're doing what every other cart manufacturer does: they're making small technological advancements to give their product an upper hand, or perhaps they're rebranding just to get a foot into the market .  HP does the same thing with their low level servers to try to compete with dell, so why fault M3 for doing the same ?


----------



## kedest (Feb 6, 2007)

so, the m3 real must have some kind of memory to copy the game data to, for true 1:1 mimic right.
so that has to be 128MB, because that's how big NDS games can get. any ideas on how expensive that's going to be? 
with it's price of only 45 dollar, m3 simply is a really cheap product. especially for europeans, because the dollar is pretty low we can import it cheaply. and already all roms run on m3 simply. So my question is: will this m3 real be worth the extra money?


----------



## Vii_itim (Apr 1, 2007)

Thay will be so cool!!!

I just want to know if the g6DS Real will work as a passcard
So i can use two flashcards at the same time


----------



## hemanwomanhater (Apr 1, 2007)

Hmm, I bought my R4 and EZIV Deluxe just a couple weeks ago. Fuck.


----------

